# 2 Stuck thermostats in a row????



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like another bum part. Even at 3*F mine was fine. The shutters and reduced grille area probably helped. 

Were those 25 minutes more highway or more around town? Mine's always gotten to 180*F in about 10 minutes of 45 mph driving with a modest hill in there.


----------



## wetpainted (Jun 10, 2012)

The first 10 minutes was in town (25mph, very little traffic, 8pm at night+snowstorm). The remainder was ~40mph on country roads


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Was 2 degrees when I drove earlier, left fan speed on 1 & temp control at 1 o'clock position as usual until fully warmed up. Remote started 1minute before I left, DIC was reading 61degrees when I got in the car. Was up to 190 degrees within 4.2miles(that included 300ft uphill grade). Another 2.3miles of up & down hills(150ft elevation changes) was up to 217. 

Total time to warm up was 6.4 miles or 8 minutes of driving + 1 minute of idling. So far I have no issues with this car getting up to temp.


----------



## wetpainted (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for that info, sounds like an issue with my car then. It's just a pain dealing with issues when it's the coldest days of year.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Two seasons in Montana - winter and highway construction. Winter is c-o-l-d... My Cruze does well even below zero. Maybe see what it does idling with the heat off. It may take a few minutes to warm up, but temp should increase gradually.


----------



## wetpainted (Jun 10, 2012)

I guess I have a resolution of sorts. :angry:

I brought the car back this morning, it was still not warming up on the drive in. They tested the thermostat, it was working fine, cooling system is working as designed. The tech took a brand new 2013 Cruze off the lot and got it to do the exact same thing mine is doing. He tested them both on the same stretch of road. The radiator hoses on both cars were ice cold, neither were circulating coolant through at 1 degree F. The guy who looked at my car at the dealership definetly knows what he's doing. He built the engine on my brother's camaro and I definetly trust his work.

So basically, not being able to use my heater in cold weather is normal. I'm really looking forward to dealing with this for the next 10 years I own this car. I don't know if I should look into covering the radiator or what to do? I have to drive with a hat and gloves on because I can't turn up the heat enough without causing the coolant temp to drop severly.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Now I see why GM dropped the display function for the newer Cruze. They do not want us to see what is going on in the temp/department. Mine works fine and the hoses are very hot to the touch. However the lower hose is cool to the touch dependent on how this electric controled Thermo works as needed. I myself do not like electric controled Thermos for the car. I will take the core Thermos anyday.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

wetpainted said:


> I guess I have a resolution of sorts. :angry:
> 
> I brought the car back this morning, it was still not warming up on the drive in. They tested the thermostat, it was working fine, cooling system is working as designed. The tech took a brand new 2013 Cruze off the lot and got it to do the exact same thing mine is doing. He tested them both on the same stretch of road. The radiator hoses on both cars were ice cold, neither were circulating coolant through at 1 degree F. The guy who looked at my car at the dealership definetly knows what he's doing. He built the engine on my brother's camaro and I definetly trust his work.
> 
> So basically, not being able to use my heater in cold weather is normal. I'm really looking forward to dealing with this for the next 10 years I own this car. I don't know if I should look into covering the radiator or what to do? I have to drive with a hat and gloves on because I can't turn up the heat enough without causing the coolant temp to drop severly.




wetpainted,
I would like to apologize for the issues you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns with this. I would like to get a service request open for you so I can look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as being able to assist you. 
Thank you, 
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chadthatownsacruze (Jan 26, 2020)

I've learned after buying several thermostats. This car when opening the cooling system you must bleed it using the bleed screw on the top passenger side of the radiator. Open this when filling the system with coolant until all air is out of system. If not bleed the thermostat to will not open.


----------

